# Free Hallowen music from RavensBlight !



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

FYI - Thought I'd post this for the newer members & those of us that have been here awhile & didn't know ( too busy corpsing our Bucky's..LoL ) -

Free music to download from RavensBlight, Ray O'Bannon's site. He has created some unique music to use at a party, build props to, etc.
Not anything heavy or like Midnight Syndicate / Nox Arcana ( whom I love ) , but lighter with a catchy, toe tap'in style all it's own ! 
He has several albums free to download - http://www.ravensblight.com/FreeMusic.html

Enjoy & happy Hauntings !


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I downloaded his albums a while back. I really like "Eulogy", and "Spider In The Toybox" is just plain good, creepy fun !


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks! I dig this guy!


----------

